# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  مضامين رسالة عمان وطلاب الجامعات

## معاذ ملحم

تأصيل الفكر التنويري لدى الشباب ودور العلماء لمواجهة التحديات.. مضامين رسالة عمان




في ضوء التطورات السياسية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية التي يشهدها العالم وما تحمله هذه التطورات من تحديات جاء التطلع بكل ثقة لوضع التصور الحقيقي لدور العلماء والدعاة لأخذ هذه المتغيرات بعين الاعتبار مع بيان سماحة الاسلام، انظلاقاً من هذه الاعتبارات عقد المؤتمر الاول في رحاب جامعة العلوم الاسلامية العالمية / عمان بعنوان تأصيل الفكر التنويري ودور العلماء في مواجهة التحديات قراءة في مضامين رسالة عمان حضره عمداء وعدد من اساتذه كليات الشريعة في الجامعات الأردنية وبرعاية من المجلس الاعلى للشباب. جهدٌ صادق في توضيح صورة الاسلام النقية بجوهر الدين والبعيدة عن الفهم المغلوط لهذا الدين السمح بالاضافة الى التأكيد على قدرات الشباب من أجل التصدي لقضايا زمانهم بفاعلية ومواجهة مشكلات عصرهم من خلال ترتيب الأوليات والبرامج الواعية والتثقيف الديني والسيطرة على الحماسة الدينية ونبذ اسلوب الخطابة المثيرة بدون علم ووعي وهدف واضح . فالوعظ نشاط علمي متغير ونام يتطلب من الواعظ أن يكون على اتصال بما يدور حوله في القرية الكونية الصغيرة ليسهم في حماية وطنه من المؤثرات السلبية الخارجية خاصة مع جريان العولمة وعصر تكنولوجيا المعلومات، فما رسالة الاسلام إلا رسالة تتصف بالشمولية المطلقة الجامعة بين الروح والمادة وبين الدنيا والاخرة وبين حاجات الفرد ومصلحة المجتمع وما على علماء الدعوة والوعظ إلا أن يكونوا قادرين على استيعاب جوهر الاسلام وروحه إذا ارادوا أن يقدموا النموذج الامثل بلا تردد أو خوف. لقد وصف الله تعالى امة الأسلام بقوله تعالى (كذلك جعلناكم أمة وسطا لتكونوا شهداء على الناس ويكون الرسول عليكم شهيدا ) البقرة /143 فضمانات الوسطية والاعتدال هي العقل والتسامح والحوار وبدونهما يطغى الارهاب على الحوار والعاطفة على العقل فيقع الخلل في المجتمع كما هو حاصل في أيامنا هذه فيدب الضعف في أوصال الامة وبالتالي تكون الفرصة مواتية للإنقضاض عليها من قبل اعدائها. فالرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم أرسى مبادئ الاسلام السمحة على قواعد ثابتة راسخة ضمنت للبشرية السعادة فعاشت في كنفها قروناً (وما ارسلناك إلا رحمة للعالمين) الانبياء /107 فالفهم الصحيح للشريعة يقوم على قاعدة الاعتدال والوسطية (لا افراط ولا تفريط ) ومن هنا تكمن أهمية التنوير وتأصيل الفكر والذي يعني اتصال بالعصر وارتباط بالاصل وهذا هو منهج علماء الامة ومفكريها ، بصفتهم الاقدر على تقديم الاسلوب الامثل لعرض الدين من خلال المرحلية لتمكينه في نفوس الناس ومن خلال مد الجسور مع الاخر لتقديم النموذج الامثل في خدمة البشرية وتقديم الصورة الامثل عن الاسلام والمسلمين من خلال الالتزام بالاسلام وممارسته قولاً وفعلاً فالاسلام دين نهضوي لم يشهد في أية فترة من فتراته ذاك الصراع المعروف بين الكنيسة والدولة والذي عطل أوروبا قروناً طويلة من الزمن كما أن فلاسفة الاسلام الأوائل عند طرحهم لمشاريعهم انطلقوا من القرآن ودعواته إلى وجوب استعمال العقل (أفلا يتدبرون ، أفلا يعقلون ، أفلا يتفكرون) .
وعلى أية حال فإذا أردنا أن نتحدث عن تأصيل الفكر التنويري لابد من الاستيعاب التام للمفاهيم والقيم والادراك الفكري من خلال دراسة القضايا المستجدة والمسائل المطروحة وذلك لتسديد المستقبل لدى الشباب والانطلاق من اساس واضح صراطه مستقيم (وأن هذا صراطي مستقيماً فاتبعوه ولا تتبعوا السبل فتفرق بكم عن سبيله ذلكم وصاكم به لعلكم تتقون ) الانعام /153 وذلك لأن الشباب بأمس الحاجة الى إيجاد منهج عملي في السلوك الفاضل المنطلق من الفكر النير بعيداً عن كل الملوثات الفكرية الداخلية والخارجية مع التأكيد على دورهم في بناء وطنهم من خلال تجارب الماضي عند الشباب والذين كانوا منارات هداية في مشارق الارض ومغاربها مع التركيز على ضرورات الحاضر وتطلعات المستقبل وعندما تحدث علماء الغرب عن ضوابط الفكر التنويري لم يراعوا فيه فطرة الانسان ولذلك فإن على علماء الأمة الإسلامية أن يقوموا بوضع النموذج الامثل لضوابط الفكر التنويري الاسلامي الذي يحفظ هوية الامة وحضارتها ويكون انموذجاً لمجتمع انساني كبير وعلى علماء الامة أن يقدموا هذا الانموذج ليكون سداً منيعاً أمام الغزو الثقافي وقادراً على التفاعل الثقافي والذي ينطلق من قاعدة التكافؤ في التأثير والتأثر لعل أعظم إنموذج لهذا هو خلال فترة الحكم الاسلامي للاندلس حيث كان من ثمرات هذا التفاعل الخلاق صورة عظيمة للحضارة الإنسانية في كل ميادين الحياة . إن التنوير والفكر التنويري غاية في الاهمية لأنهما تأكيد على المستقبل والتطور في الفكر والرؤى والابداع ولكن لا بد من التأكيد على أن التنوير المقصود هو ما يشعر الانسان بحقه وأدميته ليكّون بعد ذلك رسالة لها دورها في تأصيل الجذور وزيادة الوعي والتفاعل وتأكيد الهوية ولقد ركز المشاركون في المؤتمر على أهمية الشباب كمكون أساسي في جسم الامة والشباب في أي مجتمع هم العمود الفقري الذي يشكل عنصر الحركة في المجتمع فما نهضت أمة من الامم إلا على اكتاف الشباب الواعي المنتمي لدينه ووطنه ولقد أولى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الشباب عناية خاصة وخصهم بالخطاب وكلفهم بقيادة الامة ومن ذلك عندما أعد جيش بقيادة اسامة بن زيد رحمه الله وهاهو يخاطب ابن عباس ( يا غلام إني اعلمك كلمات ... ) ويقول لمعاذ رضي الله عنه (يا معاذ اتدري ما حق الله على العباد ... ) وغير ذلك من التوجيهات النبوية للشباب لتوجيهم نحو الخير فكان ذاك الجيل المتزن المتوازن في تصرفه وقوله وعمله غابت عنه حالات الاضطراب والريبه والتردد والشك وأسهم هذا الجيل في ترسيخ القيم والمبادىء والأخلاق الفاضلة أما عن مسؤولية الدعاة فهم مدعون إلى إيجاد الأفكار المعتدلة القائمة على الوسطية والاعتدال لينير دعاة الإسلام أفكار الشباب بنور الإيمان ليتمكنوا من السير في الاتجاه السليم بكل قوة وعزم مهما قست الظروف و ادلهمت المخاطر فعلى الدعاة مسؤولية إعادة الشباب إلى طريق التفكير السوي . فالدعاة على مر العصور هم مشاعل نور وهداية للبشرية همهم تبصير الناس وبناء الإنسان البناء القويم ليكون بعد ذلك العنصر الفاعل في المجتمع.
وبالتالي فان مسؤولية الدعاة نحو تأصيل الفكر لدى الشباب مستندة إلى كتاب الله وسنة نبيه وذلك لان الشعور الديني في الإنسان هو أساس استنارة الفكر وتفعيله. ثم خرج المؤتمر بمجموعة من التوصيات الهادفة والتي نضيف إليها : 
1. إن الشباب هم أمل الأمة منذ فجر التاريخ وانبثاق الدعوة وحتى يرث الله الأرض ومن عليها.
2. لبناء الإنسان السوي لابد إن يكون الفكر المستنير منطلق من الجانب النظري والعملي.
3.على كاهل الشباب تقع المسؤولية الكبرى في نهضة وطنهم.
4. على الدعاة أن يتبنوا التنوير الفكري المنطلق من الإيمان لإخراج الناس من بوتقة الانغلاق.
5. تعتبر الجامعات الرافد الأهم للمسجد في إعداد الدعاة ولذلك يجب الإسهام في إعدادهما الإعداد الأمثل .
6. التأكيد على فهم ودراسة رسالة عمان بمعناها ومبناها لما اشتملت عليه من قواعد الوسطية والاعتدال .
7. اعتماد رسالة عمان كفصل دراسي إجباري ضمن مساق الثقافة الإسلامية على طلبة الكليات والجامعات وذلك لتكريس منهج الوسطية والاعتدال وإطلاق حالة الحوار مع الذات ومع الآخر. 
منقول عن جريدة الرأي

----------


## The Gentle Man

معاذ اختصر
الواحد بدو يعرف يقرا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_معاذ اختصر
الواحد بدو يعرف يقرا
_


 ههههههههههه

بطلت تلحق صح 


هاد هيك وانا  نعسان كيف لو اني مصحصح

----------

